# NJ



## catclerk920 (Feb 14, 2011)

Question is anyone from NJ and if so where


----------



## allyoop64 (May 17, 2011)

hi! nutley, in essex county.


----------



## ocampgi1 (Apr 2, 2011)

allyoop64 said:


> hi! nutley, in essex county.


From Clifton, NJ.

Allyoop64- have you checked out the lion brand Outlet in Carlstadt?

Gizella


----------



## benwood (Sep 14, 2011)

Clarksburg

Monmouth county


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

allyoop64 said:


> hi! nutley, in essex county.


My DH graduated from NHS in 1959. Martha Stuart comes to the reunions. Did you grow up there?

Anybody from Scotch Plains-Fanwood? I graduated in 1960.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Grew up in Teaneck, summer in Brick. in Northvale for a few, Now Upstate NY. Went to the outlet the opening week. Price are Not "OUTLET" and they are carrying discontinued yarns. I would have been happier if the yarn was half what they were charging. Some Martha Stewart stuff. the location is almost scary but follow the signs you'll find it.



ocampgi1 said:


> allyoop64 said:
> 
> 
> > hi! nutley, in essex county.
> ...


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

catclerk920 said:


> Question is anyone from NJ and if so where


There is a group in Burlington County, South Jersey Our group is called "Knit & Twit". You are welcome to attend. We meet at the Starbucks on Route 73 in Marlton.
ICE in Vtown


----------



## Brenda48 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm from Clifton, Passaic County. I am the Assistant Manager at the new Lion Brand Outlet in Carlstadt, New Jersey. Drop by and say "hi" if you are in the area.


----------



## Tristy (Apr 14, 2011)

Hancock's Bridge, Salem County, NJ - home of the Hancock House (Revolutionary massacre there) and Cowtown - the people who provided cattle for George Washington during that terrible winter.

Welcome!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

grew up in Jackson TWP, Ocean County


----------



## catclerk920 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Im from Newark


----------



## catclerk920 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi I was there last month with a couple of other people from Newark, we are the ones from the Library and calls ourselves the Bergen Crafters.


----------



## catclerk920 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm from Newark, and yes was there last month


----------



## rockkomom (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm from New Lisbon,NJ. I've been trying to make it to the 
Knit & Twit sessions. KEEP ON knitting and I WILL JOIN YOU ONE DAY.


----------



## rockkomom (Aug 11, 2011)

S


----------



## rockkomom (Aug 11, 2011)

ORRY ABOUT THE CAPS. eVEN MY COMPUTER 
























Sorry about the caps. Mycomputer is not behaving well today.


----------



## rockkomom (Aug 11, 2011)

So sorry about the caps. My computer is not behaving well today.


----------



## allyoop64 (May 17, 2011)

ladies--moved to nutley at age 5 and have been here ever since. didn't know about the lion brand outlet or even where it's located. is it worth the trip??


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, Oaklyn in Camden County


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

ICE said:


> catclerk920 said:
> 
> 
> > Question is anyone from NJ and if so where
> ...


That's one of the groups I go to. Great people. Always looking for new friends to knit with.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

catclerk920 said:


> I'm from Newark, and yes was there last month


My husband went to Newark College of Engineering, now it's NJ Institute of Technology. We were both from Hudson County.


----------



## Tristy (Apr 14, 2011)

AllyMu said:


> catclerk920 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from Newark, and yes was there last month
> ...


My husband grew up in Hudson County - Weehawken, to be exact. Played football over the Lincoln Tunnels. Small world!


----------



## Tonya1013 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm in Pennsauken, Camden County.


----------



## Tonya1013 (Apr 8, 2011)

When do you meet at the Marlton Starbucks? I would love to join up with you.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Tonya1013 said:


> When do you meet at the Marlton Starbucks? I would love to join up with you.


Every Thursday at 1:00p.m. at Starbucks. I also go to a knitting group at the Burlington County Library, off of Woodlane Rd in Westampton. It's the main library for Burlington County. Meets every Tuesday morning from 10:30-12:30p.m. All are welcome, all levels of experience. We have a private area for our knitting and "talks".


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Jersey Girls! I'm a Jersey Girl by nature. I was born and raised in Burlington Twp. Graduated BTHS in 1977.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

AllyMu said:


> Tonya1013 said:
> 
> 
> > When do you meet at the Marlton Starbucks? I would love to join up with you.
> ...


Would be lovely to have you join us! You are not that far from Rte73.
AllyMU, are you coming on Thursday? I am still working on my 1 toe-up sock. Got past the toe increases. For myself I am going to put in a cut away marker on the top, to mark it. I think it be easier to follow which side of the sock is top and sole? Also found that Knit Picks has a FREE download on the 2 at the time toe up sox!
If I can( I know we have Seneca pick ups!) I would like to come to the Library tomorrow.
ICE in Vtown.


----------



## Tonya1013 (Apr 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, I work so I'm not able to attend any daytime groups. :-( Wish I was free, you sound like a nice group to meet!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

ICE said:


> AllyMu said:
> 
> 
> > Tonya1013 said:
> ...


Hi Ice,
Yes, I am planning on going to Starbuck's this Thursday. I was busy on other projects so I didn't finish my last pair of toe up - 2 at a time socks, but I am just about ready to turn the heel on one of my small Christmas stockings. I will wait so I can show you on Thursday. I will be at the library tomorrow - would love to have you join us.

I always put a marker on the instep of the socks, much easier to see which is the front until the heel is complete.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

southern Bergen County, NJ


----------



## bettylynn (May 22, 2011)

I live in Bedminster-Somerset County


----------



## SofiaB43 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

